# OPENVZ kein Netzwerk beim booten

## Amarok

So endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden openvz aufzusetzen.

Schnell mal Testrechner hergenohmen mit einer NIC und OPENVZ aktiviert.

VE habe ich gleich mal mit LAMP beglückt.

Da ich einige öffentliche IPA zu verfügung hatte hab ich VE gleich eine öffentliche IP via --ipadd zugewiesen und --save speicherte das.

Fein funktioniert so wie es sollte (bisher).

rc-update add vz default und NEUSTART

ONBOOT=yes gesetzt in der config von der  VE

Starte ich nun das System (host) kommt alles hoch und der VE wird auch gestartet.

Nur funktioniert das Netzwerk nicht weder von innen heraus noch andersrum kann ich erfolgreich pingen.

ich erreiche zwar aus der VE heraus den Host aber den Router erreiche ich schon gleich gar nicht.

route zeigt mit dest 192.0.2.0   venet0

vz hat sich die /etc/conf.d/net  selbst geschrieben (nachdem ich sie gelöscht hatte ) und dort den 192.0.2.1 als GW eingetragen.

gehört da doch etwas anderes ? hatte shcon den host selbst und den richtigen GW eingetragen klappte aber auch nicht.

wenn ich nun aber den VE restarte oder nicht mit ONBOOT starte sondern manual starte  dann klappt alles einwandfrei.

wäre toll wenn mich mal jemand auf den richtigen weg bringen könnte.

Amarok

----------

## Evildad

Folgende Einstellungen hast Du gesetzt?

```

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

```

Interessant ist natürliches welches Template Du bentutz hast.

----------

## Amarok

ja die habe ich alle gesetzt wie beschrieben.

dachte anfangs auch da hab ich den fehler gefunden wars aber nicht.

wie gesagt klappt nur nicht wenn ich rechner neu starte.

sorry ja  template war ein selbst erstelltes. werds aber mit dem stage template nochmals testen.

und das ist das erste das ich installiert hatte  werds damit nun testen:

http://bb.xnull.de/projects/gentoo/stages/i686/gentoo-i686-20090907/openvz/gentoo-openvz-i686-20090907.tar.gz

Amarok

----------

## Amarok

hab es nun nochmals mit der 101 getestet  (template wie oben angegeben)

genau der gleiche effekt. nach dem boot funktionier netzwerk nicht.

also sowohl host als auch ve    geben mir selben wert bei "route" und "ifconfig" wie auch nach dem manuellen start (VE).

sehe da keinen unterschied. und dennoch funtioniert es nicht . kann zwischen host und ve pingen jedoch nicht nach/von extern.

pinge natürlich die IPA.

gehört venet0 im host noch irgendwie seperat konfiguriert ?

Amarok

----------

## Amarok

Also hab ich mir nun eine Lösung gebastelt.

Scheint so als würden die VEs gestartet bevor die venet0 richtig initialisiert ist.

hab mal vz runscript ausgeschalten und es in die /etc/conf.d/local.start eingetragen

da ich keine Ahnung vom codern habe (davon aber reichlich) habe ich es mit "sleep 3 && /etc/init.d/vz start" versucht.

Klappt soweit ganz gut also doch ein fehler beim booten.

also hab ich mir den "sleep 3" in die init.d/vz eingebaut

gleich 2 Zeilen nach der start_ve () {

booten dauert nun 3 sekunden länger aber damit kann ich leben.

ist zwar nicht DIE lösung aber zumindest eine die klappt.

Amarok

----------

